# Hawkesbury Herps Breeders Day next Sunday



## Ramsayi (Oct 3, 2016)

The Hawkesbury Herpetological Society is holding its 1st Breeder’s Day on the 9th October 2016. The Breeder’s Day will be held at The Orchard Hills Masonic Centre, 290 Homestead Road, Orchard Hills, which is just off the M4 and The Northern Road. The venue is fully air conditioned.Doors open 10AM.


----------



## kittycat17 (Oct 4, 2016)

Is there a list of vendors? I'm looking at maybe getting something on the day  would be good to know before hand what the options are? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

